# Other > Off Topic >  Advantages and Disadvantages of Various Laptop Brands

## idrusbb

Advantages and Disadvantages of Various Laptop Brands


Hi friends, this time I will share about " Advantages and Disadvantages of Various Brands Laptop " . Maybe some of my friends here are fanatical ama laptop brands and some are not so care brand laptops . Now for who want to buy a new laptop maybe this could be a reference .


ACER


*Excess*
1 . The cheapest price between branded laptops , even cheaper than HP / compaq
2 . The design is pretty good
3 . Service support is good


*Weakness*
1 . The most fragile casing construction , Lcd easily cracked , ugly keyboard
2 . design is less varied between series / variant


TOSHIBA


*Excess*
- The number 1 brand , its products easy to find , service and spare parts more easily
- Its LCD OK ( maybe not the best but great )
- Design and construction rather strong , in some series there is even a protector hdd , so it does not damage the hdd crashed .
- Addition of software


*Weakness*
- Quite expensive
- Its design rata2 ancient and rigid , not up to date .
- Too many models and spec , naming the model is also not clear that so many swapped
- Average no driver CD for Windows which does not + paketan so there must be downloaded here , for there Windowsnya viewers must back up into the first Recoverynya DVDs


HP / Compaq


*Excess*
- The most sturdy construction among all the laptops , if you want to taste unloading half dead .
- Usually the most stable system , and a good performance . This may be due to the background of your computer so HP is arguably experienced .
- The most complete equipment , usually there are two cable charger , hdd existing in recovery , dapet cd / dvd her , clear guide
- Price is most friendly to the pocket ( if compared to other branded goods )


*Weakness*
- The LCD is very less , ketsajaman feels different picture with Sony or Toshiba sometimes appear dot pixels .
- Model wits straight ..... as for laptops only.
- Because it is cheap , sizable market , so less force once .
- Naming the series is not clear
- Use of components that are sometimes a little less quality, so there could be problems later on .
- A lot of additional software that is not useful , mostly for commercial only.


SONY


*Excess*
- The model is completely different from the others , do not lose the same mac ( usually suitable for girls ) .
- Her perfect LCD
- Additional software quite a lot but not too useful than toshiba
- Precise and accurate naming , then in every laptop also written ( printed from the factory ) its series , so minimizing fraud or serial models , and facilitate differentiate with others .


*Weakness*
- Expensive
- Less robust construction
- Usually in his bundle no cd / dvd recovery ,
- The price of its service and spare parts mean expensive


FUJITSU


*Excess*
1 ) the quality is not in doubt
3 ) the quality of the screen is clear
4 ) light weight


*Weakness*
1 ) The most expensive and hard to find than other brands
2 ) low specs


SAMSUNG


*Excess*
1 ) 80 % component of the product itself and the quality is very good making this brand laptops rarely complied by the user
2 ) resistance of the battery is amazing thanks to the program " Battery Life Extender " his
3 ) the quality of the clear screen and brighter than other brands make SAMSUNG laptop brands still comfortable to use when the full light of the sun
4 ) body design and chassis are nice and charming
5 ) Replace component warranty for 1 full year to make the process very fast penggaransian
6 ) speed performance no doubt , with the " Fast Start " closed her laptop Lidnya just need to shutdown and that will be turned on again only just opened in 3 seconds laptop Lidnya flame on the condition that we go to the last application .
7 ) additional application software is very useful when we perform a variety of activities
8 ) Full completeness is no CD drivers and software manually on the PC for the latest series


*Weakness*
1 ) the uneven spread of several series of laptops in our city


ASUS

*Excess*
1 ) IT Brand famous since the days of the PC , so for a tech experience computer problems do not have to ask again , Asus always known for its durability motherboard
2 ) Most of the Asus laptop using VGA ATI Radeon and Nvidia as GForce , so often often spelled Asus Laptop Gammer
3 ) The price is cheap is the way to attract the attention of consumers of Asus , so the price of 4 million of my friends have been able to buy a laptop that can be used for gamming
4 ) Asus Warranty Issues provide the warranty is 2 years old


*Weakness*
1 ) Asus does not have a service center that much so if there is damage repair process longer than the other laptop brands
2 ) Too soon issued the latest series with higher specifications and price which is cheaper
3 ) For a series of 12 " common touchpad error and error E350 series AMD K43u hard drive ( most users do not know because most stores only knows when a check list of items prior to sale )
4 ) for series netbook is not equipped with Softcase


And my champion is Samsung  :Big Grin: 
I get from Amazon

----------


## stumblingfairy

Our laptops at home are either HP or DELL, we don't have issues with it so far and didn't regret buying it. I also had an IBM thinkpad before and it was my favorite, i will try Samsung next time. Thanks for this info!

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I have an Alienware now, but it's three years old and the hinge for the screen ripped the front bezel off when it got stuck and now I only have the one hinge. My screen sags and makes really bad cracking noises when I open my laptop.


I searched for a while, and when I get the money I'll be buying an MSI GS70 STEALTH

http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GS70_S....html#overview


I'm a gamer at heart, and my laptop is my life. It goes everywhere with me, and I use it for everything.
I don't own a desktop, so my laptop needs to be powerful.

----------


## suresh

What are your thoughts MSI as they have very good specs in low budget.

----------


## gbapk007

Our PCs at home are either HP or DELL, we don't have issues with it up until this point and didn't lament getting it. I likewise bestautoliker.net had an IBM think pad previously and it was my top pick, I will attempt Samsung next time. A debt of gratitude is in order for this data.

----------


## PhillipWilson

How about Dell??

----------


## eidmac

I thinks MSI is the best gaming laptop. 



__________________________________________________  ___
Download Eid Mubarak Images

----------


## Kaianna

Omen by HP 15:i5 8300HRTX 20608GB ram256GB NMVe + 1TB 7200rpmIPS Full HD 144hz display+- 200$ cheaper and will be available in my country next monthDell G5 15 gaming:i7 8750HRTX 20608GB ram128gb NMVe + 1TB 7200rpmIPS Full HD 60Hz displayWill be avaiable in mid may.I'm in no big rush to buy new notebook right now but would rather buy it sooner than later so thats + for the omen. Gbwa.info Also knowing that 128GB ssd is pain in the ass to haggle with I would need to either use my old ssd or invest extra for new bigger one. Also 144hz display (dunno if its necessary).So is that better processor worth the extra money and time waiting?

----------


## johnstanley

Awesome! This is really helpful for those who are planning to buy a good laptop. Thanks for the information and I will share this on my social profiles.

----------


## marhomkhan

Where to buy best laptop for gaming?..

--------------------------------------------------
Best Ramadan Kareem Wishes

----------


## adam steve

Thank you very much for the all the research you have put in to bringup a comprehensive list and i really appreciate. 


I recently moved to manchester and due to the nature of my work as an seo expert i was really looking for something like this. Though i have personally used acer, toshiba and hp but this is a thumbs-up from you. 


I have saved it and will surely recommend it to my fellows.

----------


## apkgb

There are a number of mods available in the market but if you are looking for the best one then *GBWhatsApp* APK Download is the topic of discussion today.

----------


## Miley

Here we are going to provide you 3rd Ashra Dua. Keep in touch with us.

----------


## karlmuller

Thanks for the information! I have a HP laptop and been using it since a year. It often gets heat up and lag. I tried to change the ram and battery but nothing happened.

----------


## JordanAvery

Looking for ideas as well

----------


## JordanAvery

> Thanks for the information! I have a HP laptop and been using it since a year. It often gets heat up and lag. I tried to change the ram and battery but nothing happened.


What model do you have?

----------


## JordanAvery

> Can anyone suggest me a good laptop under 30000 INR?
> Required: 4GB RAM and 500GB Hard Disk, i3 processor.


I would love some recommendations too

----------


## joemeudy

This is the last century, now there are a lot better equipment than they have. Take even for example the same ASUS they produce top models at a pretty good price and they last a very long time!

----------


## Lymanara

> I think every brand and notebook has its advantages and disadvantages, and nothing is perfect in this world. I have friends who admire more the Asus or Samsung notebooks and others who will only choose the Macbook. I had a Macbook for more than 4 years, and I had several issues with it. I even found an excellent service for MacBook repairing called starlabs . Even if the guys worked perfectly and each time fixed all the bugs, it always appeared to be another problem. My girlfriend only broke her screen, and also we replaced it at Starlabs.


I was just searching for such a service. Thanks.

----------

